

Hackers may have just exposed entire database of Snapchat usernames - teawithcarl
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/snapchat-hackers-publish-code/

======
sehr
What are the implications of this? I'm not familiar with Snapchat, is 'adding'
someone to your list purely done through phone numbers?

